# wild boar



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I have heard that Ohio, southern Ohio, has a pig problem with them but in researching the reports are scarce it's almost chasing a ghost seen pictures of boar taken but no reports of areas that are on public hunting areas would love to hunt them but since I'm older and don't move as well I would like a area pointed out that has good chance of seeing them Sometimes I think I have a better chance of seeing the ghost of Davie Crockett playing cards with Dean Martin then seeing those wild boar I'll take two cards Please point me in the right direction cuz I think Davie cheats at cards


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate to disappoint you, but you just may as well hunt unicorns on public land in OH! 

100% serious you have a better chance at killing a true Boone and Crockett buck than ever taking a wild hog off public land.

I know some very serious hunters that went to public areas the state reports hogs. They spent 4 days 3 nights and burned boots. Never saw one and barely found any sign at all.

not being a Debbie downer but if you want to hunt wild hogs you’ll need to leave the state.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I hate to disappoint you, but you just may as well hunt unicorns on public land in OH!
> 
> 100% serious you have a better chance at killing a true Boone and Crockett buck than ever taking a wild hog off public land.
> 
> ...


lol exactly what I thought I guess I'm destined to be stuck at the card table for a while and Unicorns have been spotted yep having dinner with the wild boar in Ohio


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Not being able to find wild boar in Ohio is a good thing. Every one you see should be killed on sight. They are very destructive.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

CFIden said:


> Not being able to find wild boar in Ohio is a good thing. Every one you see should be killed on sight. They are very destructive.


Yes that's why they say shoot everyone you find


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Your best chance is to contact the Game Wardens in those southern Counties and ask about specific property's that are experiencing problems and hope to secure permission there. Excellent eating in my opinion.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

check out the hot spot map


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bustedrod said:


> check out the hot spot map


the map shows hot spots, but as far as eyewitness , no dice


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Closed lip secret with the locals


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ironman172 said:


> Closed lip secret with the locals


yep shhhhhhh Crickets Just wanted to have some sort of Authenticity, But


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Galapolis, a friend has them around in Vinton county , his neighbors have trapped a couple and got on trail cameras but that was a few years ago, I had them around 15 years ago but never seen them , just from neighbors , might have heard one when I first bought the place bow hunting..... never had any on the cameras back then ..... the locals then eradicated them , hear zaleski state forest grounds ..... go south plenty that way starting just east of Nashville
Seen picture from Ross county years ago


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ironman172 said:


> Galapolis, a friend has them around in Vinton county , his neighbors have trapped a couple and got on trail cameras but that was a few years ago, I had them around 15 years ago but never seen them , just from neighbors , might have heard one when I first bought the place bow hunting..... never had any on the cameras back then ..... the locals then eradicated them , hear zaleski state forest grounds ..... go south plenty that way starting just east of Nashville
> Seen picture from Ross county years ago


thanks I heard that there is plenty in the southern states, wanted to Hunt Alabama, North Carolina, for bear and deer, but the non resident hunting license and fees I couldn't afford


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had invites to Alabama for deer ,but like you said $ a little bit of money and I get enough here ..... another guy in Nashville had a great honey hole ,till his buddy committed suicide that they were on his land

This was the place years ago that specialized in wild boar, about a 1/2 mile from my place as the crow fly's .... and maybe the same the opposite direction from my friends land 

Salt Creek Hunting Preserve






Salt Creek Hunting Preserve


Salt Creek Hunting Preserve- Southern Ohio Hunting Preserve- guided or unguided! Our rugged terrain offers a real hunting experience- Russian Hogs, Exotics and Trophy Rams.



www.saltcreekhuntingpreserve.com





It was high fence that specialized in wild boar then, but a tree fell and took out an area of fence and a bunch got out..... around the time I was dating my wife 40+ years ago


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Not many wild pigs up north, down south I see them all the time.

Only ever seen 1 wild pig in Ohio


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I already seen Bob Hope n Bing singing white Christmas in Athens cty but not Crocket or Dean or hogs Big Foot got m all he plays the jug


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ironman172 said:


> I've had invites to Alabama for deer ,but like you said $ a little bit of money and I get enough here ..... another guy in Nashville had a great honey hole ,till his buddy committed suicide that they were on his land
> 
> This was the place years ago that specialized in wild boar, about a 1/2 mile from my place as the crow fly's .... and maybe the same the opposite direction from my friends land
> 
> ...


I think that is where my friend's hunted Boar years and years ago


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> Not many wild pigs up north, down south I see them all the time.
> 
> Only ever seen 1 wild pig in Ohio


Karl 1 wild pig in Ohio? you must not go to many bars here lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

floater99 said:


> I already seen Bob Hope n Bing singing white Christmas in Athens cty but not Crocket or Dean or hogs Big Foot got m all he plays the jug


Darrell


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Neighbor assured me they are still around in Vinton County, most is private , he said he's killed 9 total , not sure how many years ..... his place might be a mile away before he sold it..... but rougher terrain then mine from the looks of it, did a drive by Sunday


----------

